# A look into a future of Utah managed lands?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/2258169-155/legislative-resolution-drilling-is-best-use

Hmm now I wonder if drilling would be the best use for the rest of our public lands too if it was their say?

I know a lot of these land threads, but the info is relevant.


----------

